# Spritzer und Flecken



## Paraneuros (15. April 2005)

Hi,
ein neues Gesicht erblickt das Ansehen diese Forums und Adobe Photoshop.Ich stehe total auf diese "dreckigen" Look für eine Internetseite und will mir jetzt selbst so eine erstellen.Nun wollte ich meine Hauptbild meiner Internetseite auch so gestalten.Doch da geht es los.War schon auf verschieden Seiten mit vielen Tutorials doch keine hat mir das erklärt wie das geht das man auf seiner seite sowas enstehen lassen kann als wenn da flecken oder sowas drauf sind.

http://www.grunge-design.de/   ist zwar gut aber das ist zuviel grunge..möchte einfach paar flecken die bisschen kaputt aussehen...wer mich versteht und mir helfen kann dem wäre ich dankbar..

DANKE


----------



## Ellie (15. April 2005)

Moin,

und warun nimmst Du nicht einfach einen Pinsel oder Buntstift, und malst die Bereiche, die sauber aussehen sollen, nicht einfach in der Grundfarbe über? Wäre für mich die einfachste Lösung.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Paraneuros (15. April 2005)

ja danke aber das soll dann ja auch bisschen kaputt aussehen und als anfänger habe ich davon net viel ahung..gehe mal auf den Link in meinem ersten beitrag da das erste Bild da sind paar Spritzer oder Flecken auf dem Bild..so wollte ich das haben


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. April 2005)

Öhm :suspekt: ... deine Beispielseite ist doch im Prinzip ein riesiges Tutorial für dein Problem !? 

Vielleicht guckst du einfach mal in den Grafik-FAQ. Dort findest du bestimmt ein paar Brushes die zu deinem Vorhaben passen. Bsp.: http://resources.deviantart.com/


----------



## Paraneuros (15. April 2005)

also scheiss internet bekomme net so recht erklärt was ich will

Also wie du gesehen hast gibt es da ein gutes Tutorial..aber was am ende heraus kommt ist mir einfach zu überladen zu dick...ich möchte auf meiner internetseite paar Spritzer drauf haben die kaputt aussehen..und da kann man nur einen ganzen hintergrund erstellen


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. April 2005)

Dann suche doch, wie ich dir geraten habe, nach einzelnen Brushes. Auf DeviantArt findest du immer was


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. April 2005)

Es gibt sicherlich auch Brushes, die Du verwenden kannst um Spritzer und Dreckflecken in die Grafik zu setzen.

Schau mal hier:
http://www.damnedinblack.net/brushes.htm


----------



## Paraneuros (16. April 2005)

danke Brushes war mir bis zu dem Start dieses Themas ganz unbekannt..aber habe mir jetzt ein paar von der seite gezogen und sind auch gute Spritzer brushes dabei..danke


----------

